# Senior's Breakfast Special



## moosehead (Jun 8, 2018)

So, we are in a local restaurant and going to enjoy breakfast....Gives Sue a day off from cooking. Well, breakfast. We peruse the menu and Sue says she will have a fruit salad...

"A fruit salad? For breakfast?"

"Yep, " she says, "it's healthy and you should have one too."

"Not me! I'm gonna have an old fashioned breakfast......Wait a sec....There's one here called the Seniors Breakfast special."

"I'd prefer you have the fruit salad but, go ahead and enjoy."

The waitress.....I mean the waitperson.....Comes over to take our order. I tell her my Wife would like the fruit salad while
I would like the Seniors Breakfast Special.

"And how would you like your egg?"

"Easy over and sausages with toasted whole wheat bread, Strips of bacon and coffee. Thanks."

The waitperson leaves and Sue thinks that this is kind of a large breakfast....A bit too much.

"How in the world will eat all that?" she asks.

"Just watch me. I'm starved."

After a short time the waitperson arrives with Sue's fruit salad and places my Senior's Breakfast Special in front of me....

I look at this special.

It contains one egg, easy over, one sausage, one strip of bacon and two slices of bread And a slice of tomato.

"This is it?" I say to the waitperson.

"Yep. Senior's Breakfast Special" She says and walks away.....

I look at Sue and I see she is smiling....

"Well" She says, " Isn't that a cute little breakfast. Are you sure you can handle it?"

I just grumble as I finish me Senior's Breakfast Special....AND, I helped Sue with her fruit salad, too.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 9, 2018)

Ha,ha, I'll remember to ask what's in it if I see something that says seniors special.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 9, 2018)

Lol.....sounds like a Denny’s to me. Been there, done that.


----------



## Lara (Jun 9, 2018)

Is this what you had in mind? You can find this at Bobby Jos. No joke!


----------



## IKE (Jun 9, 2018)

Lara I see just about everything on that platter except my favorite......biscuits smothered in sausage gravy.


----------



## Lara (Jun 9, 2018)

Omg, yes, let's add that in, Ike!! 

I'm laughing at the website printed on your photo: MOMSNEEDTOKNOW.COM :laugh:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 9, 2018)

Grits....need grits added. :sentimental:


----------



## IKE (Jun 9, 2018)

Pappy I've never eaten grits but I do remember Flo from the "Mel's Diner" tv series (1976-1985) and her famous line......


----------



## Roadwarrior (Jun 9, 2018)

It was 1986 we were in Chattanooga TN.  Wife, me, MIL & BIL back to see family.  Stopped in a Cracker Barrel, according to flyer they were one of 8.  BIL was being a twit, didn't want breakfast.  The waitresses were dressed in outfits looking like the 17-1800's served us family style.  Round table sat 6-8 everything on a platter or big bowl.  BIL came in wanted to eat, my wife refused to allow him.  Had a great meal, he did finally get our leftovers.  

Since we have made road trips based upon the location of Cracker Barrels.  Once drove from Georgia to Paducah, KY just to get to their CB, then onto Colo Sprgs to get to another one.  A few years later I met a guy at a hotel lobby in Gatlinburg, TN who said he was on a Cracker Barrel trip with his wife.  Those were the days, now the breakfasts has changed in size but still get my bowl of grits.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2018)

Lara said:


> Is this what you had in mind? You can find this at Bobby Jos. No joke!


NOOOOO way! Is this a platter for a family or group of people? 
You mean there are people that could eat all THIS ^^^^ in ONE sitting?:eewwk:


----------



## IKE (Jun 9, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> It was 1986 we were in Chattanooga TN.  Wife, me, MIL & BIL back to see family.  Stopped in a Cracker Barrel, according to flyer they were one of 8.  BIL was being a twit, didn't want breakfast.  The waitresses were dressed in outfits looking like the 17-1800's served us family style.  Round table sat 6-8 everything on a platter or big bowl.  BIL came in wanted to eat, my wife refused to allow him.  Had a great meal, he did finally get our leftovers.
> 
> Since we have made road trips based upon the location of Cracker Barrels.  Once drove from Georgia to Paducah, KY just to get to their CB, then onto Colo Sprgs to get to another one.  A few years later I met a guy at a hotel lobby in Gatlinburg, TN who said he was on a Cracker Barrel trip with his wife.  Those were the days, now the breakfasts has changed in size but still get my bowl of grits.



We've had a Cracker Barrel in town for about 6 or 8 years and the parking lot is always packed and sometimes people are outside waiting to be seated which I suppose is a good indication that the food must be pretty good.......I hate crowds but maybe one of these days I'll give it a try.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2018)

In a greasy joe type cafe...that's what you'd get as a 'normal' breakfast here in the Uk in most places.... unless you specifically asked for a 'Large' breakfast'..

I think that's why European  Tourists to the USA are overwhelmed at the size of the portions in restaurants when they  visit


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 9, 2018)

IKE said:


> We've had a Cracker Barrel in town for about 6 or 8 years and the parking lot is always packed and sometimes people are outside waiting to be seated which I suppose is a good indication that the food must be pretty good.......I hate crowds but maybe one of these days I'll give it a try.
> 
> View attachment 52985


No more Cracker Barrel for us!! We liked their Chicken and Dumplings and Catfish, but the last two times we went there they made their portions smaller!!!


----------



## hearlady (Jun 9, 2018)

There is something at Cracker Barrel that is not on the menu but my husband always asks for and they always have it so far.
It is a Granma Sampler. It has 2 eggs, sausage, bacon, choice of country or sugar cured ham, apples or hash brown casserole, and 2 large pancakes.
Yes, not on the healthy menu but a special treat for him.


----------



## hearlady (Jun 9, 2018)

It's been years since I had sausage gravy and biscuits. Now I'm craving.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> In a greasy joe type cafe...that's what you'd get as a 'normal' breakfast here in the Uk in most places.... unless you specifically asked for a 'Large' breakfast'..
> 
> I think that's why European  Tourists to the USA are overwhelmed at the size of the portions in restaurants when they  visit


That would be considered a normal breakfast? That’s a lot of food. Thanks hollydolly.


----------



## Lara (Jun 9, 2018)

Keesha said:


> NOOOOO way! Is this a platter for a family or group of people?
> You mean there are people that could eat all THIS ^^^^ in ONE sitting?:eewwk:


It's for ONE person! If you eat it all then you don't have to pay, you get a t-shirt- and your name and pic on the wall of fame. Here is the facebook page with videos of diners eating this monstrosity:

Scroll down to April 17 and March 30th to see videos of 2 diners eating this breakfast. You can slide to the end to see it they finished it. I was too afraid to know lol:

https://www.facebook.com/BobbyJosDiner/


----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2018)

Lara said:


> It's for ONE person! If you eat it all then you don't have to pay, you get a t-shirt- and your name and pic on the wall of fame. Here is the facebook page with videos of diners eating this monstrosity:
> 
> Scroll down to April 17 and March 30th to see videos of 2 diners eating this breakfast:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BobbyJosDiner/


Ok Lara, I have to admit that if I was into having some major comfort food, this would be the place to go.
When I was younger a big group of us would get together and party Saturday night and on Sunday mornings we would all go out to eat at a restaurant called Flapjacks. I’m not on Facebook but saw many pictures and your Bobby Joes is similar to it minus the extra large servings. 

It brings back ‘good’ memories with friends. 
Thanks


----------



## Lara (Jun 9, 2018)

Those are wonderful memories, Keesha. When the website in my post asks you to sign into facebook you can just X out of the pop-up and you can still view the videos. If the video stops halfway you can X out again. I couldn't find a youtube of it, I guess because it's from the UK.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2018)

Lara said:


> Those are wonderful memories, Keesha. When the website in my post asks you to sign into facebook you can just X out of the pop-up and you can still view the videos. If the video stops halfway you can X out again. I couldn't find a youtube of it, I guess because it's from the UK.


Ok I can’t rep you again so I’ll just ‘troll out’ momentarily. :laugh:

Thanks. And it’s not ‘your’ Bobby Joes, cause you’re from North Carolina. ( check )


----------



## Lara (Jun 9, 2018)

I just revisited the site and slid the bar on the video to the end to see if they finished. Both guys were skinny. The first guy ate all the protein (eggs sausage and bacon) but left all the toast, pancakes, milkshake, and most of the 3 buckets. 

The second guy ate everything including the toast but not the pancakes, milkshake, and half the buckets. They both looked a little depressed and not having a good time either. There's no way anyone can finish.

I still didn't watch the last few seconds of either video....just makes me really uncomfortable to watch. I think, seriously, people have died before in food competitions.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2018)

IKE said:


> Lara I see just about everything on that platter except my favorite......biscuits smothered in sausage gravy.
> 
> View attachment 52980


ooooh, yummy!:sunglass:


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2018)

Keesha said:


> That would be considered a normal breakfast? That’s a lot of food. Thanks hollydolly.



Keesha no...the 'normal breakfast'' would be just the one egg, one sausage, one rasher , one toast etc... here... ..unless we specifically ask for a large breakfast  then you get 2 of everything...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2018)

Lara said:


> It's for ONE person! If you eat it all then you don't have to pay, you get a t-shirt- and your name and pic on the wall of fame. Here is the facebook page with videos of diners eating this monstrosity:
> 
> Scroll down to April 17 and March 30th to see videos of 2 diners eating this breakfast. You can slide to the end to see it they finished it. I was too afraid to know lol:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BobbyJosDiner/



 I haven't looked at the video keesha...sorry , those types of things turn my stomach... but not to make this too depressing..*yikes*..but that meal is more ..*much* more than would have been served between the whole 6 of us when we were kids... 

Even now I'd not be able to get past the pancakes lol


----------



## bingo (Jun 10, 2018)

gotta go heat up the oven for the biscuits now and get the skillet hot!


----------

